# freezing canned food



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I really think I've asked this before but don't remember the answer and can't seem to find what I'm looking for in old posts.

Does anyone freeze canned food?

Skylar likes a variety and after a few days is bored eating the same foods. But its so much cheaper to buy the big 13oz cans of food. I admit part of the problem is that lately I've only had two options - the EVO or Felidae. The big cans last about 4 days in general but now that I'm stretching them out even longer with the raw I'm mixing in... she's even fussier at meal time.

Would it hurt to portion out say 1/3 of the big cans and freeze the rest so I can rotate through flavors more quickly?

I'll end up going out later and picking up a few other flavors to get her appetite perked up a little but still have about 20 large cans to go through.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

As far as i am aware, you can freeze canned cat food as long as you have taken it out of the actual can first and place it in a suitable container.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, I don't see any reason not to....

I think I would put each portion in a snack size ziploc and squeeze out all the air to keep it from getting freezer burn or forming ice crystals and getting freezer 'taste'.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep, I used to do that back when it took me 4 days to go through a can of Wellness instead of 2. I portioned the can out into those little disposable zip-loc plastic containers (though I re-use them instead of disposing of them) and froze them.

I don't know how long it takes to freezer burn in the containers -- I used them up too quickly to worry about it. I think the ideal would be if you can find containers small enough that you fill them all the way to the top with cat food. Then they probably won't freezer burn (no air) and will still be a lot easier to clean than Zip-loc bags!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I wonder whether wax paper or parchment paper between layers would help too? Then you could freeze a stack of portions in a larger container? 

Saran wrap is handy but the plastic chemicals leach into meat (and fat-containing foods such as cheese, too) so it is best not to have it touching the food directly long term...

Fran


----------

